# Which gunbelt???



## Trad1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking for a gunbelt for cc.Looking towards a Bullhide brand belt.anybody have one?Whats a good brand?Whats better nylon or leather?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bullhide makes a good belt at a reasonable price. I own three, and I am completely satisfied by all of them.

But when one of the three was shipped to me, it was found to have been made out of leather that was too soft for use as a gun belt.

The good part is that _a quick e-mail to the company resulted in immediate shipment of the correctly-made belt_, and a postage-paid return box (at no cost to me).

I remain completely satisfied by Bullhide Belts. I recommend their products without any other reservation than that you must complain if something is wrong.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

here are a couple other options I like:

Gun Belts & Apparel - products new home - Kydex Reinforced Contour Belts
Have this and it works great for my 1911 IWB carry... The wife hates it because it stands up and she steps on it all the time. The belt doesn't give her foot does and it hurts.

EDC Belt Without Velcro Lining - Size 36" to 44" | Special Operations Equipment
This is the one I currently wear and it works well. no problems with a full sized 1911

EDC Low Profile Belt Without Velcro Lining - Size 36" to 44" | Special Operations Equipment
works as good as the EDC just not as cool of a buckle. and when cinched down it is harder to undo than the others


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

More that I've had direct experience with:

• Galco makes some really good gunbelts, extremely well constructed and finished, but expensive.
Highest quality equates with high prices.
Their contoured belts are really comfortable!
Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters

• Bob Mernickle's shop makes belts to order. His prices are fairly reasonable, particularly considering the high quality of his shop's work.
Click on: MERNICKLE HOLSTERS


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a place in Amish country and 1 of my neighbors does leather work. I had him make me a couple of belts, 1 1/2" wide, double stitched!
GREAT belts, I had one made for my Son after seeing his work. These belts are very solid, with no sag at all!
I've even had him make a couple of nice holsters for me!
It is really great to have this source out by our country property!


----------

